# Lanyards on your EDC? Must have? Do not care either way? Hate them?



## deranged_coder (Jan 26, 2009)

I think most people on the forums will agree that for an emergency use flashlight, some sort of a lanyard is a "must have". How about for your EDC lights, though? Do you like having a lanyard on your EDC lights? Do you not like lanyards on your EDC lights? Do you not care either way?

I am more of the "do not care either way" camp for my EDCs.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been EDCing a light for 5 years now and never felt the need to have a lanyard. For me it just gets in the way, and is more likely to get caught on something before the actual event of $#17 hitting the fan.

I'm in the "do not care either way" camp as well.


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't usually have my EDC or any other light on a lanyard, but lights used for outdoor applications must be equipped to attach a lanyard quickly and easily. There are those times when you really don't want to become separated from your light. Incidents on boats come to mind...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2009)

All of my EDC lights with lanyard holes have one, I am very prone to dropping lights:sigh: and I find it is a must:thumbsup:. I only wish my EDC-P7 had a hole for one:mecry:.


----------



## ozner1991 (Jan 26, 2009)

i so dislike lanyards. they get in my way, one more thing that can fail when i want it to work, they wear out, something that can snag when i try to grab my light.

just my 2 cents


----------



## aussiebob (Jan 26, 2009)

Must not- Just dont like them for every day use, i do like them for hiking etc.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 26, 2009)

I always put a short rawhide "pocket pull" on my small AAA and AA (L0D, E0, E01, Arc, Proton Pro) lights to help removal and give a bit more to hold on to. They've saved a few ugly drops. Also gives a loop to hang up the light. I guess you could call them lanyards.

Geoff


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 26, 2009)

It really depends on the light... for my small edc lights (1xCR123 / 1xAA) such as NC EX10 / D10 / P2D / UF C3, I tend to use a lanyard since it actually helps to keep it in its holster if it doesn't have a flap on it. In actual use, I will usually just wrap the lanyard around a finger or two and not around my wrist.

For 18650 lights (SF 6P, Deree CL1H, etc), I usually don't like having lanyards but prefer clips... but I guess that's another survey.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Must have .....
Aids grip when I pull it out of its pouch


----------



## mwaldron (Jan 26, 2009)

I used to really hate them, they seldom made it out of the packaging of any new gadget before it was disposed of in the trash. 

...but...

Lately I have been developing an appreciation for them, especially the shorter hand straps. I still don't want them on my EDC gear, they just get tangled in my pocket and prevent me from getting to my light or knife when I need to. 

I've been looking around and snagging them up wherever I could to include 2 or 3 of them in my gear bags. There is something to be said about being able to "drop" your light or HT and not have to worry about it going splat on the ground. 

Tangential to this, does anyone know of a good source of quality hand straps or short lanyards? I seem to have "lost" all of mine in a previous life...  Quality ones appear to be fairly hard to find.


----------



## scottaw (Jan 26, 2009)

I said must not, but that's for edc, for camping/hiking I use an L1 with a lanyard around my neck and a headlamp. but for edc and my uses, clip is the way to go.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 26, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> Tangential to this, does anyone know of a good source of quality hand straps or short lanyards? I seem to have "lost" all of mine in a previous life...  Quality ones appear to be fairly hard to find.



If your light does not come with one, you can always do it yourself with some basic lanyard supplies. The reward of going the DIY route is that you get the exact lanyard size, color, etc. that you want.

But anyway, back to the original topic...

So far, the poll is leaning towards not having a lanyard on the EDC lights.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jan 26, 2009)

I use a very short braided elastic fingerloop (like people use to tie their hair), usually wrapped tight around the tail of my Fenix 1AAA whichever. Out of the way but I can deploy it if I need to, and makes a nice teeth cushion when wound.

I don't consider it a lanyard...or is it?...


----------



## lronchef (Jan 26, 2009)

I use a Fenix P3D in a holster as my EDC and on occasion, I've wished for the lanyard to be on it..like when dangling my light over an area where dropping the light would lose it..and there's wind or other elements that can compromise my grip?

Home defense situations where I'd carry my P3D in hand and gun in the other (even though my gun has a TLR1 weaponlight, I prefer to initially clear/illuminate my home with the handheld light), I think it would be wise to have a lanyard around my wrist for when it's time to drop the light and get two hands on the gun. But then maybe it's advantageous to toss the light and a lanyard may impede that.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 26, 2009)

ozner1991 said:


> i so dislike lanyards. they get in my way, one more thing that can fail when i want it to work, they wear out, something that can snag when i try to grab my light.
> 
> just my 2 cents



ditto


----------



## HeadCSO (Jan 26, 2009)

None of my EDC lights has a lanyard on it as I find they get in the way for me. However, they are all capable of taking one, so I can attach one if I think it is needed.

The L1D I keep in the car as an emergency light, does have a lanyard attached.


----------



## GreyShark (Jan 26, 2009)

I use one on my 6P which is my EDC. It's only big enough to pass one finger through. The major advantage is that I can flip the light onto the back of my hand and be able to use both hands for a task but still have the light immediately available. It also makes a nice alternative to those weird combat grips for a cigar type hold.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 26, 2009)

Everything I EDC gets a lanyard. Most are ones I made myself out of inexpensive 550 paracord and some lanyard parts - all of which cost very little per light. They are easy and they all have a lobster claw or similar on the end so I can unhook the light from the cord if needed.


----------



## Dave. (Jan 26, 2009)

I have one on my EDC and on my heavy-use light, both for different reasons. On my L4 it is to provide a clip to attach to a belt loop so as I don't loose it, but also so as it hangs out of the way in my pocket and can easily be grabbed when needed. It also makes teeth-holding a bit safer. On my 9P it is there because I bought it!  Also, as I whipped the body to make it more comfortable to use in the cold it kinda made sense to go the whole hog.

Here's both:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 26, 2009)

Sometimes I use one, sometimes I don't. It mostly depends on if the light has a clip or not for me.



mwaldron said:


> Tangential to this, does anyone know of a good source of quality hand straps or short lanyards? I seem to have "lost" all of mine in a previous life...  Quality ones appear to be fairly hard to find.



I sell lanyards on the marketplace. Check the link in my sigline for details.


----------



## parnass (Jan 26, 2009)

All my lights have been fitted with lanyards.


----------



## TKC (Jan 26, 2009)

*I do not care for lanyards on my EDC lights at all.*


----------



## mwaldron (Jan 26, 2009)

I was thinking about this over dinner, and I realized I already have 3-400' of paracord, several McGizmo clips, and way too many cordlocks that I bought from county comm a couple years ago...

In the background of pics in deranged_coder's link there are books. It may take a while to figure out how to operate those arcane devices, and the pages aren't backlit like the modern ones I'm used to but I think I can manage. 

It's time to learn to tie knots!


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 26, 2009)

My EDC light (and SAK) are clipped into the smallest Nite Ize s-biner, which is them clipped to one of my key rings.

Doesn't really qualify as a lanyard, but does attach it to something.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 26, 2009)

Nothing on mine, I keep my edc in jean watch pocket together with two spare 123a, wouldn't fit if there's a lanyard.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 27, 2009)

I voted take it or leave it but I am quite sure that I will change my mind like everything else that I originally hated when I got back into flashlights a few years ago.

Hated pocket carry, now I love it.
Hated clips, now I enjoy them, on most lights.
Hated lanyards, now I am warming up to them.
Gave up Flashlights for Headlamps, now I am back in love with Flashlights but I still love Headlamps as well.


----------



## rayman (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know hy but I really don't like lanyards. I tried them once on my EX10 and my Jet-III Pro but it didn't worked out for them .

rayman


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like them myself:






:thumbsup:


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't use lanyards on a daily basis. I've tried them but as others have mentioned I find they get in the way when reaching in my pocket. The only time I've used a lanyard is camping. I use a neck lanyard to have a light more readliy available around camp at night (plus a my track pants and shorts do not always have deep enough pockets or any pockets at all)


----------



## Justin Case (Jan 27, 2009)

I prefer shock cord lanyards vs. paracord. More compact, and I can make the loop smaller than my hand but take advantage of the shock cord's elasticity to don the lanyard.


----------



## mwaldron (Jan 27, 2009)

It turns out I had all the materials I needed in stock already from other projects to make exactly what I wanted. Thanks for getting this thread going to get me a kick in the pants so to speak.

Now I just need to make a bunch more... and I could use some other colors of paracord, maybe some GITD, I'd dangerously low on McGizmo clips and rings.. On second thought, curse you for making me spend more money!

(If you still read CPF, thanks to Stormdrane for your excellent tutorial)

My first handstrap got used on my HT tonight, but I'll need to be making a few more for lights, and other things. Not too bad for a first run:


----------



## A/V Dude (Jan 27, 2009)

I prefer not to have one. I sometimes need to switch my edc from hand to hand and a lanyard just makes things more complicated.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've never EDCed anything with a lanyard... but I recently threw one on my keys and I love it! Make it stick out a little and works great as a pull, also something to hold onto in the event I need to smack it against someones head.


----------



## Swagg (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to have a lanyard on my EDC's. I like to keep them small though, just enough length to cause a little tension so that the light sits snugly in my hand. I use 550 paracord with a glow in the dark arrow tip closure from lighthound.com and it looks and works great.


----------



## onenate (Jan 27, 2009)

I need an extra handle for anything small. As without an extra chance  and seeing it fall is really a bad sensation. Slightly off topic I would like to find an easy way to put a bite block on my edc as holding it in my teeth is awkward after a few minutes.
nate


----------



## KiwiMark (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not a lanyard fan, in fact it occurs to me that with well over a dozen lights of all sizes from 1 x AAA to 6 x D - not a single one has a lanyard. The only light is have that is attached to something is the L0D on my keyring. My EDC lights are in my pockets and that works well for me.


----------



## Sandman_Bravo (Jan 28, 2009)

I also prefer no lanyard but am very intrigued by the handmade fobs, grips, and lanyards that members here have woven & knotted. So much so, that I've ordered 2 100' hanks of 5mm paracord off e-bay to toy around with. Maybe my old rock climbing days will get re-booted in my memory banks.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 28, 2009)

I prefer lanyards. I use my lights on the trail alot. I don't mind them aging gracefully like Justin Incase's 6P (thats a real beauty you got there BTW). But drop damage annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 28, 2009)

TKC said:


> *I do not care for lanyards on my EDC lights at all.*


+1

While I do have some show-off and general use lights at home, my EDC is a tool and nothing more. I want to forget it's even there until needed. The lanyard for me would only get in the way. I EDC a PD-S in a belt holester and an Ion on the keyring. The only time I use a lanyard for anything is when I'm taking a nighttime walk and am afraid of dropping/damaging the light. I do however wear a Photon REX on a neck lanyard when fooling about in the house.


----------



## alanagnostic (Jan 28, 2009)

Ever since I lost a black Surefire E1L I was carrying in my pocket I've always had a lanyard on my EDC. Any light I'm carrying also stays in a Gerber sheath. I'm not losing another good light.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jan 28, 2009)

With my EDC small lights, I prefer a clip rather than a lanyard. If there is no clip made for the light, I always put a lanyard on the light as an anti-roll device. I don't like the heavy lanyards that come with the Nitecores or the LiteFluxes. They have metal or heavy plastic attachments that only scratch the lights. I use the Fenix lanyards exclusively since they take up no room in my pocket and their string attachments won't scratch your lights. 

With larger lights, I prefer a holster when there is no useful clip.


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 28, 2009)

depends on the light that i am EDC-ing, for my Raw NS, i prefer to have it on a lanyard as it is so tiny that i worry that it might slip out from my pants pocket, so i fix a wrist lanyard to it to make it a bit less capable of slipping out of my pocket.







As for the others, i guess it depends on situation, if out fishing on a boat for e.g. i would use neck lanyards for the smaller lights E01/LD01 and wrist lanyards for the other lights (Jet III Pro ST usually) to minimise the risk of the light falling overboard (waterproof, yes. Floats, hell no).


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 29, 2009)

I prefer an attachment point (a hole and/or split ring) sort of quick connect/disconnect for my lights just in case when I need to use the lanyard but not for EDC.


----------



## anon696 (Feb 18, 2010)

@hyperloop

where can i get that type of lanyard?


----------



## ACHË (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm kind of a big lanyard freak when it comes to my small EDC lights. 

Whichever small light I happen to have in rotation goes attached to a 12" coiled elastic lanyard with a quick release on each side. The lanyard is a firearm lanyard that can handle well over 50 lbs. 

Overkill? I hope so :rock:

That way the flashlight can be kept in an easily accessible location and not be in danger of just falling out.

It extends enough to allow full range of movement(_about 36"_) and even for someone next to me to hold the light comfortably without wrestling with the coil's pull. 

Yet since the flashlights that it holds are relatively lightweight; it stops the light from touching the ground even if I'm crouched down. It's really comfortable to just drop your light whenever you need both hands and still have the light hang at mid chest.



I try not to get de-sensitized from the fact that a $60 flashlight is a VERY expensive piece of gear...not to mention $120 dollar ones!


I'll try to take some pictures of the setup...(_don't hold your breath I've been saying that for weeks now_ )


As for the larger lights; I also like to keep a normal paracord wrist lanyard on them. just to prevent them from falling and getting scuffed up or even cracking a lens.


----------



## GSMGuy (Feb 18, 2010)

For my EDC (Fenix L2d Prem Q5) I have a Nokia lanyard attached, and wouldn't be without the lanyard - Enables me to grab the L2D right out of my pocket at a seconds notice... In the opposite pocket, i carry my phone, with an identical lanyard lol.. Just looking for a good one to put on my shiny new TK40!

Mike


----------



## maskman (Feb 18, 2010)

anon696 said:


> @hyperloop
> 
> where can i get that type of lanyard?


 
I'm no hyperloop, but maybe I'll do. It looks like a NiteCore lanyard to me. When you get enough posts to PM send me your mailing address and I'll mail you one. Free of course. No strings attached.


----------



## ACHË (Feb 19, 2010)

maskman said:


> I'm no hyperloop, but maybe I'll do. It looks like a NiteCore lanyard to me. When you get enough posts to PM send me your mailing address and I'll mail you one. Free of course. No strings attached.



That's a nice gesture <<very cool>> :twothumbs

I'm probably wrong but it kind of looks like a _Tiablo_ lanyard to me... :thinking:


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Feb 19, 2010)

Had a lummi set up on the back end of a very slim, light folder and went to one of the upgraded EOS aaa lights. 

I have ordered three more but use a much thinner graphite colored woven cord that is about 2mm, but super tough and perfect for linking slim knives and dinky (high output) lights. The little itp eos is smaller than the lanyard that comes with an NDI...



hyperloop said:


> depends on the light that i am EDC-ing, for my Raw NS, i prefer to have it on a lanyard as it is so tiny that i worry that it might slip out from my pants pocket, so i fix a wrist lanyard to it to make it a bit less capable of slipping out of my pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anon696 (Feb 19, 2010)

maskman said:


> I'm no hyperloop, but maybe I'll do. It looks like a NiteCore lanyard to me. When you get enough posts to PM send me your mailing address and I'll mail you one. Free of course. No strings attached.




wow! thats a great gesture indeed!! i appreciate it very much. so far i have a Fenix L1P (its always in my ****ies jacket), a Coast DigiTac 1 (used daily..... or is that nightly??), a Gerber 22-80012 (used at home) and im thinking of buying a Leatherman 831060 Serac for use at work but im not sure as of yet.

any way, i believe i have found a new home here at CPF!!! i used to think i had to many flashlights but now i feel i dont have enough! time to lurk the forums even more!


----------



## ACHË (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's the lanyard I was talking about.

Coiled silicone rubber with a paracord core and quick releases on both ends.






The lanyard goes just beyond the cameras line of sight, but ends just behind the shoulder.

I just tested to see exactly how far it stretches before reaching the limit and it measured just under four feet.

That is enough to give full range of motion and even keep using the light with the backpack on the floor. 

The quick release on the LED's side can't be seen because it naturally hides behind the flashlight from the slight tension the coils exert.

Here's a close up of the clipped on flashlight and the hidden quick release.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Feb 20, 2010)

It depends on the situation and the light.
All of my lights have a small splittring i can attach a lanyard to.



Justin Case said:


> I prefer shock cord lanyards vs. paracord. More compact, and I can make the loop smaller than my hand but take advantage of the shock cord's elasticity to don the lanyard.


 
I like that idea. Have to try that sometime.
Thanks.

Robert.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 22, 2010)

Dave. said:


> Here's both:


 
Dave is that a constrictor knot on the L4?


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 22, 2010)

I've only recently started using lanyards on a regular basis, since trying the ICON lanyards. They're a lot more comfortable and easy to adjust than the SureFire lanyards. 

And they're pretty close to toxic green, which is nice 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## mknewman (Feb 22, 2010)

I have hand straps on all of my lights.


----------



## blanex1 (Mar 28, 2016)

i use short lanyard's on my single CR123 or AA small flashlights only,as it makes it vary easy to pull out of pocket with there pocket clips,but don't feel the need to have a lanyard on my other lager size lights!surefire 6P or solarforce with 2xCR123 or 18650's no lanyard's,because they just get in the way.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 28, 2016)

I like wrist lanyards.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Mar 28, 2016)

I have neck lanyards on most of my lights. Lights that are too large and heavy have wrist lanyards on them.


----------



## dmattaponi (Mar 28, 2016)

All of my regular user lights have lanyards, either wrist or neck. If they don't come with one, I usually use some 550 paracord to make one. I think this started when I switched to smaller led lights, and didn't want to drop my light in a creek while night fishing. It became a habit, and now I wouldn't want a light without some sort of lanyard.


----------



## JPL418 (Mar 28, 2016)

Depends, I don't always like to use them. They can get tangled on other things in my pocket.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah, I like wrist lanyards.

After taking the pic it dawned on me some were missing.
A PK FL2, an MD2, a Strion, a TL2 incan and LED, some more G2x units, a few lights hanging on nails or hooks throughout my house like Defiants and Rayovacs, some 2aa 2aaa mini mags, solitaires, Lux Pro's, Coasts...I'm thinking the photo may be about 2/3 of the lights with wrist lanyards in my collection.


----------



## tops2 (Mar 29, 2016)

I like them on my AA and larger lights. AAA lights I don't use lanyards. But I actually don't put it on my Olight S1 (my EDC). Think as others mentioned..for EDC, it gets in the way if my keys and work badge that I stopped using them.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Mar 29, 2016)

I just realized the age of this thread.
The ' Zombie Lanyard Thread '


----------



## Tachead (Mar 29, 2016)

I dont like them on any EDC lights personally, I dont see the need. Maybe on a large search light if I had one.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 29, 2016)

It depends upon how you're using them. 
Same with putting lanyards on other tools, or keys... if everything you have on you had a lanyard you'd be in trouble, or maybe floating in space.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Lou Minescence said:


> I just realized the age of this thread.
> The ' Zombie Lanyard Thread '



Some questions never die.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Mar 30, 2016)

Mostly yes, for me. For the small AA and AAA flashlights I like to carry in the bottom of a pants pocket, I do not use a wrist strap. For all my other small- and medium-size flashlights, including the EDC lights in my daypack, I do.

So far, my *Olight S1* has not had its lanyard attached.


----------



## TKC (Apr 4, 2016)

*I am not a fan of lanyards on my lights or knives; the exception being my CRK Inkosi.*


----------

